# Pedders Day April 18, Medina, Oh. Free Inspections, Lifetime Warranty, Big Discounts



## dms (Jun 27, 2005)

*MEET DMS AND HAVE HIM DO A FREE 28PT INSPECTION *​I am proud to announce a fantastic early spring Pedders Day:

*APRIL 18TH*

*Back Street Performance
Rich Johnson
[email protected]
(440) 655-7677
650 W, Smith Road, unit 2
Medina, Ohio 44256*​

I am flying out from California to be at this event on Saturday, April 18th. We will be offering our *Pedders free 28 point inspections*, and *10% off Pedders parts and 10% OFF install labor* performed or ordered with deposit on that day. We will also offer a non transferable *Lifetime Warranty on the Pedders parts* installed or ordered for install only, with deposit, on that day. We only offer lifetime warranties on our Pedders parts when either Pete or myself fly in to support these fun events. Now we do not care if you race it, run it hard, etc. But we will not warranty parts that are damaged from impact, and accident, etc!. Pretty simple warranty!

Back Street has been one of our best Pedders dealers, with a wide range of capabilities. Rich and Eric will be offering discounts on dyno tunes and other items as well. Best to contact them for the non Pedders work. They also offer corner weighing, and set up Pete's G8 to turn a 1.05g on a skid pad, and be able to outperform a Z06 vette and a Porsche GT at the track event in New Jersey. Lots of witnesses to confirm this. It was a big event!

So let me personally do our 28 point inspection for you, with you at my side to see what I see. I also understand we will have a world class barbecue going on!. So wow, free food, free inspections, discounts lifetime warranties!! An event you should not miss!!

They will be scheduling work on this day. So if you know that you want something and want to take advantage of the rare discount and lifetime warranty opportunity, Call the boys and they will help you. If they cannot get to it, thats ok. Make your order deposit, and we will extend the special warranty and discount!

I am really looking forward seeing all of you in the great state of OHIO!!

I will see what I can do to have set of Xa's on display. Our Xa's just won a AAAA award for one of the best aftermarket accessaries in Australia. The successes so far here in the states are outstandng accross all the platforms. So come see the guys and me, and lets have a great time!

Mike
dms


----------

